# Litter - Oko Plus for rabbits?



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried using Cats Best Oko Plus in their rabbits litter trays? Or does anyone know if it would be safe to use?
Cats Best Öko Plus biodegradable Cat Litter Bargains at Zooplus
It's wood based, all natural, biodegradeable, compostable... but, it's clumping! That's the only thing stopping me from using it for my buns. As it's wood based I can see they might want to nibble at it and I can't imagine it'd be very good for them if it clumps internally 

It's be great if I could use it for them as it's so easy to maintain.

Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

As it is clumping personally I would steer clear of it because if your buns consume any it could cause serious problems.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im sure i have seen a non clumping oko litter hold on let me look for you


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

this is very similar but non clumping
Cats Best Universal Litter 20Lt Chicken Bedding for Sale


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> As it is clumping personally I would steer clear of it because if your buns consume any it could cause serious problems.


Thanks, yeah, that's what I thought and why I haven't used it yet. I've been toying with it for several months (every time I refill the cats tray tbh).
It's just such an easy litter to use, perfectly formed globs of wee, much easier than non clumping litters!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> this is very similar but non clumping
> Cats Best Universal Litter 20Lt Chicken Bedding for Sale


Ahhh! Now that's more like it! Thanks very much  I'll definitely be giving that a go next time I make a Zooplus order


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

glad i could help, its really cheap too


----------

